# ao de leve



## Tomby

Há tempo que na RDP (rádio pública portuguesa) transmitiam um programa intitulado "*As palavras ao de leve*". Penso que nesta altura não sai ao ar, mas há tempo que não escuto a RDP já que mudei para a RTP. Esse era um interessante programa sobre o uso e a etimologia das palavras em português.
Então a minha pergunta é muito simples: que significa "ao de leve"? Conheço o significado de cada uma das palavras, mas não saberia como traduzi-las para espanhol ou saber o significado no seu conjunto. Talvez seja "as palavras (tratadas) levemente?" embora não seja uma frase que _soe_ bem em espanhol ou em português". Alguém pode escrever um sinónimo de "as palavras ao de leve"? 
Obrigado desde já!


----------



## Outsider

A expressão é inventada, claro. Mas "ao de leve" que dizer "levemente", "suavemente". Por exemplo, pode-se bater à porta de alguém "ao de leve"; quer dizer, fazendo pouco ruído.


----------



## Vanda

Fez-me lembrar um famoso colunista brasileiro, Ibrahim Sued (já morto). Ele tinha vários bordões/ termos como champanhota, niver, su, ademã, 
bola branca” e “bola preta” para as situações boas ou ruins, “cavalo não desce escada”, “de *leve* que eu vou em frente” e  “os cães ladram e a caravana passa”, entre outras. 
Sempre terminava suas colunas com *ademã, de leve.*


----------



## jazyk

Ademã não será do francês _à demain_, até amanhã?  Não sei, não acompanhava esse colunista e só agora que ouvi essa expressão.


----------



## Vanda

É sim (do francês), ele falava e escrevia assim: ademã!


----------



## gvergara

Tem uma coisa que não compreendo ainda... Sempre vi o emprego da expressão _de leve_, mas esta semana dei pela primeira vez com a expressão que deu origem a este fio. Pode-se dizer indistinamente _de leve_ ou _ao de leve_?


----------



## Vanda

Normalmente, de leve. Ao de leve era um modo característico do colunista mencionado acima. Na verdade nunca vi mais ninguém usando a expressão assim.


----------



## gvergara

Grácias, Van


----------



## zelis

O Houaiss diz de «ao de leve»: o mesmo que «de leve». A Gr. Enc. Port. e Bras. reza assim:
«_De leve_, superficialmente, pela rama, sem aprofundar [...]./ Imperceptivelmente, vagamente, quase indistintamente: sorrir de leve; [...]./ Devagar, aos poucos, lentamente: [...]./ Quase sem se tocar, que apenas se pode sentir, de mansinho ,devagarinho: [...]./ Desembaraçadamente, agilmente, rapidamente, velozmente: [...]./ Com grande facilidade, simplesmente: [...].
_Ao de leve_, mansamente, de mansinho, devagarinho:[...]./ Delicadamente, suavemente: [...].)Superficialmente, sem aprofundar: [...]./Imperceptivelmente, que apenas se distingue ou nota: [...].»
     São dados exemplos de autores port. e bras. para as duas maneiras de dizer. Aprendi com esta discussão. Só conhecia a expressão «ao de leve» e até no Eça encontro, agora, «de leve».


----------



## Outsider

Já eu estou mais acostumado a ouvir "ao de leve" que "de leve". Por outro lado, também ouço "de levezinho" sem "ao".


----------



## Clockmaker

A tradução para a expressão "ao de leve" é "a la ligera".


----------



## Graciliano Ramos

Nunca escutei "ao de leve"... Aqui no Brasil é pouco comum. 
Usa-se muito "de leve".


----------



## gvergara

Mais uma. Acabei de dar com de leve, sem poder interpretá-la adequadamente.

(Contexto: Um menino diz que uma conhecida lhe prometeu que vai ensiná-lo a falar com as flores. Aldair, a irmã dele, faz troça, mas os adultos presentes (pai, mãe e tia) acreditam que a mulher não está enrolando o menino e que vai cumprir sua palavra. Aldair diz então)
_- É. Vejo que levei um chega-pra-lá. *De leve*...
- E levou mesmo. Quem muito desconfia, adoece de azia- falou Nilo. 
_*De "Torvelinho dia e noite" de José J. Veiga*

Se _de leve _significa _superficialmente, levemente, _etc., então como é que se poderia interpretar _de leve_ neste caso? É uma ironia da menina, que o que quer dizer é mesmo que ninguém a apoiou? Desde já obrigado,
G.


----------



## zelis

gvergara said:


> Mais uma. Acabei de dar com de leve, sem poder interpretá-la adequadamente.
> 
> (Contexto: Um menino diz que uma conhecida lhe prometeu que vai ensiná-lo a falar com as flores. Aldair, a irmã dele, faz troça, mas os adultos presentes (pai, mãe e tia) acreditam que a mulher não está enrolando o menino e que vai cumprir sua palavra. Aldair diz então)
> _- É. Vejo que levei um chega-pra-lá. *De leve*...
> - E levou mesmo. Quem muito desconfia, adoece de azia- falou Nilo.
> _*De "Torvelinho dia e noite" de José J. Veiga*
> 
> Se _de leve _significa _superficialmente, levemente, _etc., então como é que se poderia interpretar _de leve_ neste caso? É uma ironia da menina, que o que quer dizer é mesmo que ninguém a apoiou? Desde já obrigado,
> G.


Sim, ninguém a apoiou; foi afastada, empurrada com brandura, com leveza. Foi ensinada, com jeito. Em Portugal, dizemos «ao de leve», para dizer «quase sem tocar, sem fazer pressão». De um assunto, pode dizer-se que foi tratado «ao de leve», superficialmente, pela rama, sem aprofundar. No Brasil diz-se «de leve». Não vejo ironia na menina; ela queixou-se, com bom humor, mas queixou-se. Os adultos corrigiram-na, educadamente. *Nem sempre as pessoas nos estão querendo enrolar*, palavra bem vulgar na minha infância, com o significado de enganar.


----------



## Orxeira

Clockmaker said:


> A tradução para a expressão "ao de leve" é "a la ligera".



Permita-me discordar... as expressões _*de leve*_ ou _*ao de leve*_ dão em castelhano *levemente, ligeramente, suavemente, con suavidad*. A expressão castelhana *a la ligera*, no entanto dá em português _*com ligeireza, de ânimo leve.*_


----------



## Medune

Vanda said:


> É sim (do francês), ele falava e escrevia assim: ademã!


Lembra-me _zé fini_ (c'est fini). Quanto a _ao de leve_, já ouvi algumas pessoas cá no Brasil falarem, embora não seja tão comum ouvi-lo quanto a _de leve_.


----------



## Ari RT

Orxeira said:


> A expressão castelhana *a la ligera*, no entanto dá em português _*com ligeireza, de ânimo leve.*_


Acompanho Orxeira quando aponta a possibilidade de conotação diferente de "a la ligera". Vou mais longe: dependendo do contexto, a expressão pode também ser interpretada como "levianamente", sem cuidado, sem considerar todas as opções ou circunstâncias. Também ouvi - na região de Madrid - que a senhora X foi famosa por ser "ligera de cabeza", uma mulher leviana, no sentido de promíscua (pouco cuidadosa acerca de seu comportamento).


----------

